# Milwaukee vs Dewalt



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

For all you Dewalt die hard (I like to think of you as similar to the Redskins fans) here's picture proof that Milwaukee is for pros and Dewalt is Harry Homeowner junk. The one label is from a 300lb rated ladder. The other is from a 250lb cheaper version. Notice what drills are pictured on each ladder


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

(It's on the top left corner of the right hand label)


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I'm convinced. :laughing:

Seriously though, Milwaukee is much better. :whistling2:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope so. I just got the M18 3 piece. 


Sent from my house using the binary system!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Or fat guys use Millwaukee tools.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Obviously there is a Makita on the 1AA ladder.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Jacobs (Chuck) Ladder


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

At least I won't have to take out a second mortgage to replace a Dewalt drill if I drop it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Ink&Brass said:


> At least I won't have to take out a second mortgage to replace a Dewalt drill if I drop it.


But you can't jump start your van like I can with my Milwaukee! It's like riding with aaa.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Y'all are playing with preschool toys, go with some Bosch, Hilti, Metabo.....:whistling2:

Never seen a Werner ladder at a real supply house either....:no:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Switched said:


> Y'all are playing with preschool toys, go with some Bosch, Hilti, Metabo.....:whistling2:
> 
> Never seen a Werner ladder at a real supply house either....:no:


What do you think we are? Carpenters? I've never owned a DeWalt but I suppose they'd be okay to use around the house, hanging pictures etc.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ink&Brass said:


> At least I won't have to take out a second mortgage to replace a Dewalt drill if I drop it.


At least I won't have to replace my Milwaukee if I drop it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> What do you think we are? Carpenters? *I've never owned a DeWalt *but I suppose they'd be okay to use around the house, hanging pictures etc.


You seemed to have made a good quality informed statement. 
I have Milwaukee and my guys have almost all Dewalt. There is no real difference other than the Dewalt seems to hold up a bit better. Other than their sawsalls, which we don't use that much since I bought the bandsaws.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ford and Chevy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The thing you have to watch with Dewalt is they make consumer versions of the same product. There's more than one 20v cordless driver, different model number, one has plastic gears. So you have to watch if a Dewalt looks like a bargain, make sure it's the premium / pro model.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Switched said:


> Never seen a Werner ladder at a real supply house either....:no:


I get my ladders from my local hardware store. 1AA Werner or Louisville.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

splatz said:


> The thing you have to watch with Dewalt is they make consumer versions of the same product. There's more than one 20v cordless driver, different model number, one has plastic gears. So you have to watch if a Dewalt looks like a bargain, make sure it's the premium / pro model.


Just like when Milwaukee came out with the Super-Sawzall at the Big Box home stores for dirt cheap. They never told anybody that it had plastic gears in it. It was/is a home-owner light-duty imitation. DeWalt does the same thing, they have 2 almost identical 20vLi drill/driver combo kits. One is $300+, the other is $129 at the home stores. Get the good one......
Caveat Emptor


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

zac said:


> But you can't jump start your van like I can with my Milwaukee! It's like riding with aaa.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Is that with the M12 .. and what is the cranking amps available on that pack?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Is that with the M12 .. and what is the cranking amps available on that pack?

Yes I'm curious how this will work? Post a video of it being done


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Is that with the M12 .. and what is the cranking amps available on that pack?
> 
> Yes I'm curious how this will work? Post a video of it being done





emtnut said:


> Is that with the M12 .. and what is the cranking amps available on that pack?


It was a hyperbole! 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Hahaha I still want to see it being done... except i don't want to put all 12 or so of my M12 batteries on the line for a goofy experiment. Maybe the Milwaukee company could do it as a promo video. As far as prices go yes some Milwaukee is more expensive put the two competition pro model dril/hammer sets are both 300 and you get a much better product with Milwaukee. I've owned both and i know how they hold up


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

I live in Oklahoma and 85% of the tradies I've seen use Dewalt that 15% being Bosch I rarely see Milwaukee and Hilti is another one you see kinda but I'm a Dewalt fan boy always have been always will be!!


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i love my Dewalts. 

my last shop used dewalts for many years and eventually got a deal with Milwaukee and damn those things broke and malfunctioned left and right. but the dewalts just kept going. almost all deck work, rain, snow, drills and sawzawls getting crushed and thrown. dewalts never skipped a beat.

just got myself a brushless dewalt drill set too. love it


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I can't believe Dewalts were taking more and lasting longer than Milwaukee unless you all were getting special high grade ones no one else has. I will say though that the new fuel impact I got has a very minor issue with the bit holder sticking and not locking, which never has happened with the old one I have and it's 4 years old and still as good as the day I got it


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Default- rebranded black & decker


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

TheApprentice_ said:


> I live in Oklahoma and 85% of the tradies I've seen use Dewalt that 15% being Bosch I rarely see Milwaukee and Hilti is another one you see kinda but I'm a Dewalt fan boy always have been always will be!!


Too bad you can't afford the good stuff down there. You want to give them a workout? Take them out of the trailer at -0°F into a warm area and beat the snot out of them. Love my Milwaukees...... I had one of my drivers die on me. Dropped it into the sump full of water in a well pit.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

TheApprentice_ said:


> I live in Oklahoma and 85% of the tradies I've seen use Dewalt that 15% being Bosch I rarely see Milwaukee and Hilti is another one you see kinda but I'm a Dewalt fan boy always have been always will be!!


I live in an area with much higher population density, and it is more like 50% DeWalt, 30% Milwaukee here. The remaining 20% is mostly Ridgid, Bosch, and Hilti. I have even seen a few guys with Makita stuff.

I have never really seen the point of being a fanboy of anything. I used to be a computer enthusiast and the die hard fanboys in the discussions between Intel vs. AMD and Nvidia vs. ATI (now AMD) were hilarious. Or as someone pointed out in this thread, Ford vs. Chevy. I don't mean to cut you down, as I am referring to "discussions" in the colloquial sense of forum threads, where people would be downright nasty towards others who brought up empirical or anecdotal evidence as to why they bought what they did.

The first cordless tool set I got, over 16 years ago, was a Craftsman 19.2 volt. I believe it was a rebadged Porter Cable, but I was not in the trade back then, this was mainly for hobby tasks.

When I did get in the trade 5 years ago, I liked the idea of Milwaukee's Hackzall, and bought into their M18 battery system, knowing I would get it before too long. While it has never let me down, I used a coworker's DeWalt reciprocating saw, and it seems to cut much faster. Both had fairly new blades, so I don't think that is it. 

There is no denying that Milwaukee has expanded their lineup a huge amount the past few years, both in the M18 and M12 system. I have been very happy with the durability and performance of my Milwaukee tools, but will happily use any other brand anyone wants to lend me temporarily. For me, I just want to get the job done as easily as possible, don't give two craps what name is plastered on the power tool.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Monkeyboy said:


> Default- rebranded black & decker


Milwaukee is rebranded ryobi


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

IMHO dewalt is better and that's my experience with both


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I still have a bad taste in my mouth of how expensive and crappy NiCd Dewalt batteries burned me in the past. But my first 12V Lithium was DeWalt that thing was a work horse until stole on jobsite. I like the diversity of the Milwaukee line and their focus on our profession but mostly the heated hoodie and jacket.. hole hawg and 5 Ah battery in the mail.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh yea.. btw Milwaukees 12V impact hook placement is a design flaw to me especially with 3 Ah battery in and the thickness of the pistol grip. (I know why but still saying IMHO)


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

theJcK said:


> Oh yea.. btw Milwaukees 12V impact hook placement is a design flaw to me especially with 3 Ah battery in and the thickness of the pistol grip. (I know why but still saying IMHO)


Don't worry, it's only threaded into plastic and will eventually fall off. The one on my 12v Fuel barely made it a year. I just got a holster and said screw it. Great impact, otherwise.


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

I've used both Dewalt and Milwaukee extensively for work, and I prefer Milwaukee just a bit more. I still think Dewalt is great, and for some things I prefer Dewalt over Milwaukee, but I mostly used cordless drills from both, and liked Milwaukee more than Dewalt for that. My experience is probably a little skewed because I was using the 4.0 mAh Fuel batteries with my Milwaukee and I believe just standard Dewalt batteries (it's been about 3 years), so I wasn't charging the batteries nearly as much when I used Milwaukee. I find both extremely comfortable, but the Milwaukee just felt a bit better in hand and was more powerful.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

backstay said:


> Ford and Chevy.


Yep ... Dewalt is the Chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't insult Chevy.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Ford Lover


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a super duty but my z71 was the best truck I have ever owned.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

nbb said:


> Don't worry, it's only threaded into plastic and will eventually fall off. The one on my 12v Fuel barely made it a year. I just got a holster and said screw it. Great impact, otherwise.


Mine seems to have a threaded brass insert.. when it first worked loose I used medium duty threadlock to reinsert.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Lol yep Dewalt is most definitely Chevy I have 3 Fords a 450 bucket truck a 250 diesel and a 150 van and they're all awesome. In the past I've had a Chevy 1500 and S10 and they both were right up there with my Dewalt experience.


----------

